# Poll - General census?



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

*2011 slingshot census*​
*Whats your favourite type of slingshot?*

Boardcut11146.84%Natural7832.91%Bent wire41.69%Commercial2811.81%Other - please state in post166.75%

*Whats your favourite type of elastic?*

Tubes4117.37%Flatbands18277.12%Chains93.81%Square20.85%Other - please state in post20.85%

*Whats your favourite type of ammo?*

Small steel/copper BB's < 8mm83.36%Larger steel 8mm - 12mm 10142.44%Large steel 12mm >187.56%Small lead < 10mm177.14%Large lead > 10mm3414.29%Pebbles166.72%Marbles2811.76%Other - please state in post166.72%


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Just a General overview of what rocks your boat this past year guys


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, it's obvious, at least for the moment, how I voted. LOL!

It really was difficult to make a choice, and a month from now I might change my mind. I've made a lot of aluminum bent-rods, a lot of board cuts, and am currently concentrating on naturals. I think what i like most about naturals is that they aren't designed. Each tree fork has its own slingshot hidden within itself. Before I cut a fork, I hold it in my hand and turn it this way and that and let the fork give me an idea of what it wants to be. By the time I'm ready to tie on the bands, the fork has designed itself.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It's really hard to vote, I like making and shooting naturals with tubes. I also love boardcuts I have gotten from makers like Flatband, Fish, cyan_John, etc., all of which are flatband. Then there's my metal frames from Pete Hogan that I wouldn't give up for the world. Not even mentioning my vintage forks... How is a man to choose??


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> It's really hard to vote, I like making and shooting naturals with tubes. I also love boardcuts I have gotten from makers like Flatband, Fish, cyan_John, etc., all of which are flatband. Then there's my metal frames from Pete Hogan that I wouldn't give up for the world. Not even mentioning my vintage forks... How is a man to choose??


Well lets say what combo would you pick up if all the options where on the table? I know i shoot all sorts but i know what i would pick if i was given a choice!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> It's really hard to vote, I like making and shooting naturals with tubes. I also love boardcuts I have gotten from makers like Flatband, Fish, cyan_John, etc., all of which are flatband. Then there's my metal frames from Pete Hogan that I wouldn't give up for the world. Not even mentioning my vintage forks... How is a man to choose??


Well lets say what combo would you pick up if all the options where on the table? I know i shoot all sorts but i know what i would pick if i was given a choice!








[/quote]

You want me to have a breakdown right??? The agony!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love naturals. However I have been shooting the Saunders Falcon 2 lately with homebrew flatbands and marbles lately. Gonna make a natural today though so ...


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I excell at making naturals from trees and naturals from the animal kingdom (antler)

I love chains because I have used them for so many years and if I had multiple choice I would also have added round solid rubber as I love this elastic as much as chains its just not as available to me so chains rule for me.

I have absolutely devasted countless species of small game with pebbles from reptiles, amphibian to mammals in almost 30 years now so I cant go wrong with pebbles and they are God given gifts of nature. There did not exist a forum when I did these things as a kid nor was there a mention of the chrony and what slingshot should be used to hunt. We just went out there and did our thing and thats what its all about.

Naturals, chains, pebbles all the way..

Nico


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> It's really hard to vote, I like making and shooting naturals with tubes. I also love boardcuts I have gotten from makers like Flatband, Fish, cyan_John, etc., all of which are flatband. Then there's my metal frames from Pete Hogan that I wouldn't give up for the world. Not even mentioning my vintage forks... How is a man to choose??


For some reason when I think "Harpersgrace" I think naturals ...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well you are right I always have been a fan of big naturals








Woops that should read a big fan of naturals ...
Oh heck either way works


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

It pretty much goes without saying how I voted, though I can sum it up with Nico's post. The only way in which I differ is I can't claim the number of kills he can (by far) but that's starting to come along nicely too.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

pritty good topic!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Now you've done it!!!*_


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Hard question, ammo I shoot what ever I have. As for slingshots I shoot best with board cuts.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

So far this poll is pretty much suprising me, i knew flatbands were popular but not that much popular compared to tubes!! Who knows the tables could turn given time


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

My favourite ammo is clay. Because I haven't tried steel or lead ammo.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good topic!, as my opinion there should be option to select more than one type of slingshots and ammo


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Good topic!, as my opinion there should be option to select more than one type of slingshots and ammo


I think the poll is ok. John-Boy is looking for the "one setup" you would pick over all others. Alot of the polls on here let everybody pick every choice and you don't really learn anything.
I'm on board with "tubes" since I shoot Chinese tubes almost exclusively. The only suggestion I would have made is to break it out by Chinese tubes or regular tubes.
Good post!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

M_J said:


> Good topic!, as my opinion there should be option to select more than one type of slingshots and ammo


The only suggestion I would have made is to break it out by Chinese tubes or regular tubes.
Good post!
[/quote]

I was thinking about that M_J when setting this poll up, but then i thought sure there are different types of flatband, boardcuts etc. I think choosing tubes in general was a good call!


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Tubes, big lead, big steel, Naturals with the support shelves. I like to match the slingshot with the type of quarry I will hunt. In the summer mostly birds, double latex blacks, double latex ambers, and then in the winter switch back to the big single ambers. That's mostly for the furred critters. Like Nico I have been shooting this way for so many years that I wouldn't know how to change. It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks. Besides my tricks are still working well for me...Frogman


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

frogman said:


> Tubes, big lead, big steel, Naturals with the support shelves. I like to match the slingshot with the type of quarry I will hunt. In the summer mostly birds, double latex blacks, double latex ambers, and then in the winter switch back to the big single ambers. That's mostly for the furred critters. Like Nico I have been shooting this way for so many years that I wouldn't know how to change. It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks. Besides my tricks are still working well for me...Frogman


Well an old sayin "if it ain't broke don't fix it" springs to mind, and from what i can see your setup is spot on!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I like naturals, but they're hard to come by where I live. I like Trumarks and the Saunders Hawk when it comes to factory shooters, but I actually prefer a good boardcut to anything else (and red oak boards are readily available at the local hardware store). I like tubes (Trumark RRTs are my faves) on factory bent rod style slingshots, but find them difficult to use on boarcuts or naturals. I love the longevity of tubes, but I like the shooting characteristics of flats better. Never tried chained, solid square, etc. For ammo, I've standardized on 3/8" steel for all target/plinking work and .375 lead for critters. I don't see any reason to go smaller or larger. I like the idea that rocks and pebbles are free, but I can't hit a barn at 10 feet with any of them, even ones that are fairly round, which again are hard to find where I live, as it's so dry (round rocks are created by running water, not a common thing here in the desert







). So, my votes went to:

Boardcuts

Flatbands

8-12mm steel


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i shoot better with boardcuts, but naturals are so much more fun to make.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

It's actuly hard for me to have a favorit.
I shoot my aluminum flat cut slingshots the most because there always with me.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

3/8 hex nuts, only because I have access to a lot. Any style flipper shoots well when enjoying an outing, but it would be a tough decision to choose on style over another.

Best to all.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I've just finished cutting out about 8 or so maple board cuts, designs compliments of the fine folks here, but have yet to
finish and band them up. I sure do like the naturals though, and have a few seasoning. Although I have a small
assortment of tubes & theraband, I do like the 107's at this particular moment, and along with that, we enjoy shooting
"dollar store marbles" at tin cans in the woods.

sean


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

107s or chains, boardcuts, and paintballs!

(null)


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Well you are right I always have been a fan of big naturals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you got it right the first time. Hooters, shooters, what's the difference????


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

John-Boy said:


> Just a General overview of what rocks your boat this past year guys


Voted the way that I have been shooting up till recently. My tastes seem to be changing a bit after the purchase of two flatband models; the Hathcock sniper with single theraband flatbands and the Ebay BikeMikearchery aluminum slingshot that I wrapped in parachord that has double theraband flat bands, Both of these shoot fairly accurately with walmart 5/8 inch marbles from the craft section. I appear to be shooting more accurately with both of these between the post shooters than I did with the Trumark and Marksman slingshots and tubes.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I use taconite, it varies in sizes and sometimes is not really round. Saludos







.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Must say that I'm surprised at the size of the gap between boardcut fans and naturals.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Boardcut with tubes. 3/8" steel.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

I went for board cuts pureley because i have made more however I do love the look of naturals I also like shooting pebbles and marbles if I'm out of steelies


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here I am, a year later, and pretty well settled on one favorite frame, shown below. For power, I now use mostly tubes, from 2040 Chinese tubes up to TheraBand Red. For everyday plinking I like a single strand of 1842 tubes and .304 caliber lead ammo. My frame delivers over 300 fps with light tubes and ammo and over 20 lb/ft energy with heavy tubes and ammo.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

> What's your favorite type of slingshot?


That's hard I voted board cut but only because the right natural hasn't found me yet.

Natural hybrid?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Pouchless bent wire composite board cut with chained tubes. Radishes for ammo.


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Strange. I thought that naturals are more popular than everything else









For me:
- naturals - easy to get, fun to work with, different wood different experience, I like to work with natural stuff, etc., etc.;
- flatbands - easiest way to experiment with different pulls








- marbles, i.e. 17mm glass balls - cheaper than steel, more accurate than stones and more kosher for everybody than lead.



THWACK! said:


> Well you are right I always have been a fan of big naturals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you got it right the first time. Hooters, shooters, what's the difference????
[/quote]
Well I could find some differences but we are in the same team


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Guys, I might, and several others may like "naturals" _more_ if we had _access_ to Dogwood and the like.
Down here in south Florida (which is mostly tropical), for instance, my "natural" wood options are very limited.

Let's consider that the vote for "naturals" is partially based upon availability.

Then again, the vote for "commercials" may be influenced by "lackomoney"









Mike


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm fortunate to live where naturals abound, and I've found a source for at least some free exotic wood. I can't say that I like either naturals or board cuts better, but I do like both better than commercial... Making your own makes it special!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

The 8-12mm steel is the overwhelming favorite, but that encompasses several popular sizes. Now I'm curious are the 44% that chose that almost all shooting 3/8th steel or is more evenly divided? Interested since I am just trying to figure out for myself what the right size steel is for me since (among other things) it affects what bands I should be using.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I love this forum, and i was a little surprised as well that tubes didn't do a little better, i have been hooked on flats, but when i get some extra loot, i plan on picking up some of tex's large tubing. I have the light, which is a little too light for me, but i cant wait to try the big tubes.
I shoot 36 cal and 44 lead depending on the intruder, (wildlife problems up here) sometimes there are rabbid skunks just roaming around here, and sometimes, i have to pop a shot at these crows, they infect everything they touch. 44 for skunks, 36 for birds,
But i almost always shoot galvanized hex nuts for target shooting. Just cause the 5/16 galvanized weigh
.3 more than the regular steel. It allows me to use the same flat set up as the 36 cal lead.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd have voted "all of the above" if given the option for 1 & 3..


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Regarding ammo my favorites are 11mm and 12mm steel balls, enough weight for 20J to 30J shoots and also use cylindrical pieces of a steel rod (good cutting) for weights from 10 to 15 grams for target and hunting rabbits ...


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

At the moment my fav is my new Performance Catapult, but I did just send a PM to BC-Slinger to purchase a beautiful natural from him, so we'll see!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Atm, it's a pfs I got from luxor05.
It's very comfy, shoots well and is the first slingshot I received from someone.


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

John-Boy said:


> Just a General overview of what rocks your boat this past year guys


Currently a PFS with gold bands and marbles. I get them from Wally flower arranging section.


----------



## Djones02021985 (Apr 9, 2014)

Well I'm new to this so not a lot of choice for me. I have mostly been shooting my naturals (made by me) banded with braided office bands and as for ammo, whatever I can get my hands on.lol


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Pvc board cuts, Chinese tubes and marbles


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im afraid i voted more for comercial slingshots with frames formthe likes of simpleshot,pocketpredator and the like im finding at least for me content with comercially made slingers . The tech side of it is what drew me into slingshots. As for bands lately alot of flatbands . When temps get to the hundreds ill go mainly chinese tubes. Flat cant hack the light and the heat in az.


----------

